# Arundel / Hanover, MD CCO (Arundel Mills)



## stillsoawesome (Aug 3, 2006)

Does anyone know what store the Arundel Mills CCO is in? Off 5th or the Saks Outlet maybe? I really want to go but that mall is just so huge and ugly I hate wandering aimlessly there... plus it's all outlets which means I'd end up going and thinking I need stuff from every store I pass just because it's $10 cheaper and thats dangerous!


----------



## midgetfury74 (Aug 3, 2006)

i think someone mentioned before that is was off 5th.
hope that hells and that i didnt just help to get you really lost, ill take a quick looksy.

http://www.specktra.net/showthread.php?t=51521
this is what i was thinking of, i guess this is in california though, so not much help to you, maybe you can call and ask


----------



## Amethyst_beauty (Aug 3, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *stillsoawesome* 
_Does anyone know what store the Arundel Mills CCO is in? Off 5th or the Saks Outlet maybe? I really want to go but that mall is just so huge and ugly I hate wandering aimlessly there... plus it's all outlets which means I'd end up going and thinking I need stuff from every store I pass just because it's $10 cheaper and thats dangerous!_

 
According to the Arundel Mills Outlet website, it's inside the Saks OFF 5th store, which is next to Bass Pro Shops.

HTH!


----------



## slvrlips (Aug 3, 2006)

the cco is in the off saks 5th store I went about three weeks ago and they had an o.k. selection


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 3, 2006)

Thanks all of you! I think I'll head there tomorrow or Saturday and check it out


----------



## RobinG (Aug 6, 2006)

they have a good selction at times. There is also one in the hagerstown outlets. I havent been there yet but soon I will drive up and see if its ever worth going there again. I bought a few things at the off 5th ave before. But its kind of a drive for me so I dont go often. Ok so lets see what is your favorite MAC store to visit and M/U? I hit both Towsontown and Columbia free standing stores. At Towson I liked Olga. At Columbia it would be Ewalina and Loverna.


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 8, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *RobinG* 
_they have a good selction at times. There is also one in the hagerstown outlets. I havent been there yet but soon I will drive up and see if its ever worth going there again. I bought a few things at the off 5th ave before. But its kind of a drive for me so I dont go often. Ok so lets see what is your favorite MAC store to visit and M/U? I hit both Towsontown and Columbia free standing stores. At Towson I liked Olga. At Columbia it would be Ewalina and Loverna._

 
Thanks, I didnt know there was one in Hagerstown... I'm not sure exactly how far that is from me but maybe I'll take a drive up one day! Arundel Mills is like 20 mins from my house so it's pretty convenient. 

I actually live in NYC during the school year, there I like the store in Flatrion and the Pro NY store. They're both really close to my dorm but I tend to hit up Flatrion more often for basics. Brandon is my favorite because he's one of my best friends 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 In MD I usually buy from the Nordstrom counter in the Annapolis Mall.. its close and holds me over till September... Georgetown is also a nice free standing store but I havn't been there in a while. I saw the one once in Columbia but didn't go in... I'll have to check it out and go visit Loverna, she has a cool name!


----------



## RobinG (Aug 8, 2006)

She is very cool and from what she has done on me and her face charts she has some Skills.


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 9, 2006)

*Arundel Mills CCO*

So I just took my first trip to a CCO ever.. I went to the one in Arundel Mills and I've never been so I don't know what they usually have but they seemed to have A LOT of stuff to me. A ton of foundations, a few blushes, a bunch of paints and shadesticks. A lot of l/s and a bunch of l/gs were up by the register. They even had a few pigments, glitters and fluidlines! If you're near by I would definitly check it out!


----------



## HOTasFCUK (Aug 10, 2006)

where is this located???


----------



## stillsoawesome (Aug 10, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *HOTasFCUK* 
_where is this located???_

 
It's in the Arundel Mills Mall in Hanover, Maryland. The counter is right inside the main entrance of the Off 5th Outlet.


----------



## lipshock (Feb 28, 2007)

*Re: Arundel Mills CCO*

So, I went to the Arundel Mills CCO in Off Saks 5th today and I guess they got their shipment in yesterday and put out the products by last night, so they had a lot more stuff than usual.  I spent a pretty penny, heh.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  I can list what I remember seeing.

*EYESHADOWS:*
Overgown (!!! Picked up two of these; only four/five were left)
Light Ray
Purple Shower
Femme Noir
Wonder Full
Love-Bud
Velvetone
Botanical
Zeal
Turquatic
Bateau
Relaxing
Flirty Number
Budding Beauty
Beauty Sleep
Slip Pink
--Maybe some others but I can't remember.

*PIGMENTS:*
Lovely Lily
Violet
--These have been there for forever.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*FLUIDLINES:*
Nightfish
Silverstroke
Frostlite
Macroviolet
Shade
Royal Wink
Waveline
--Others I can't remember but no Blacktrack.

A nice selection of lipsticks (Lingerie, Powerhouse), lipglasses (Pale pink and dark purple-ish colour from Lure), lustreglasses (Flowerosophy), chromeglasses (Technobeet), and Pro Longwears (Coco Fix).  These are all I can remember.

They also had the older-packaged skincare products: Cleanse Off Oil, Wipes, Microfine Refinisher, Scrub Mask, Studio Moisture Fix, Studio Moisture Cream, Lightful Daily Moisturizer (!!! Might go back and pick this up).

And a bunch of foundations in lighter shades.  And the Natural MSFs in Deep Dark and Light and Medium.

They also have the Holiday '06 Cool Eyes Palette but the tester is not out because someone, apparently, stole it... so ask for it behind the counter.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  They also had the Tan Lips set.

Hope that helps some of you planning on making a trip.  I would say go soon because already some of the products only had a couple remaining.  Happy shopping, lovelies!


----------



## NobodyPlease (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Arundel Mills CCO*

Actually HATE this particular CCO. I am close to it, which stinks major. But the gals that work it are rather rude. (one gal was super nice and helpful, giving kudos there) 

Every time I have gone thy have been low on MAC so...

The best ones I go to are in Hagerstown MD and in Lancaster PA (bother are 45 mins from me) Their selections are good everytime I have gone in and the sales associates very helpful.
C


----------



## lipshock (Mar 2, 2007)

*Re: Arundel Mills CCO*

You are absolutely right about the sales associates there.  The one Asian woman is really rude and always thinks people are trying to steal, but the older woman, who is also the Manager there, (Joanna, I think is her name) is always so super nice to me and always lets me know when they get their MAC shipment in and when they have stuff still behind the counter not out yet.  She is primarily the only reason I still go there.

I love the Hagerstown CCO.  I can only go when I am back at home in Germantown because I hate the drive from Columbia to there.  I've been to the Leesburg CCO, but wasn't too impressed with that one either.  I should check out the Lancaster CCO, since you said it's about the same distance.

I love CCO's!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Quote:

   Originally Posted by *emeraldeyez70* 

 
_Actually HATE this particular CCO. I am close to it, which stinks major. But the gals that work it are rather rude. (one gal was super nice and helpful, giving kudos there) 

Every time I have gone thy have been low on MAC so...

The best ones I go to are in Hagerstown MD and in Lancaster PA (bother are 45 mins from me) Their selections are good everytime I have gone in and the sales associates very helpful.
C_

 ​


----------



## AppleDiva (May 13, 2007)

Has anyone been lately?  I am going to visiting MD next month...  Let me know...please


----------



## AppleDiva (May 18, 2007)

*Re: Arundel Mills CCO*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *lipshock* 

 
_You are absolutely right about the sales associates there.  The one Asian woman is really rude and always thinks people are trying to steal, but the older woman, who is also the Manager there, (Joanna, I think is her name) is always so super nice to me and always lets me know when they get their MAC shipment in and when they have stuff still behind the counter not out yet.  She is primarily the only reason I still go there.

I love the Hagerstown CCO.  I can only go when I am back at home in Germantown because I hate the drive from Columbia to there.  I've been to the Leesburg CCO, but wasn't too impressed with that one either.  I should check out the Lancaster CCO, since you said it's about the same distance.

I love CCO's!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






_

 
Thanks for the information.  I want to visit the Hagerstown CCO.  Has anyone been to the Queenstown CCO, if so let me know.  I can't go to both Hagerstown and Queenstown, so which one is better? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Looking forward to a response.


----------



## miss holly j (May 21, 2007)

I went to the one in Queenstown on April 22 (my birhthday) and it didnt have anything.  Only maybe 5 eyeshadows, a dark MSF and some lip stuff.  I drove over 2 hours for NOTHING !


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 18, 2007)

Ok, has anyone been to Arundel Mills  and Hagerstown CCOs?  I am curious what products are in stock.   Please let me know.  I will be there on Friday.


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 23, 2007)

Went to Arundel Mills and I was not too pleased with selection.  This CCO had

1 pigment (Nightlight) 
3 glimmer souffle, 
shadow sticks in Fresh Cement, Full Flame, and a couple of others. 
Glimmershimmers in Ritzy! (if you do not want to pay for the MoonBathe one), a Burgundy, Pink, and White one (similar to Astral Rays) 
Bunch of Lipglass 
a few blushes 
Purple glitter 
The CCO also had Purple Glitter.

Sorry, I could not recall.  I suggest, if you can, go to other outlets in the area (which I did myself)


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 7, 2007)

*Arundel Mills, CCO (Hanover MD)*

Does anyone know if they got any of the strange hybrid collection there.  I went to my local MAC freestanding store about 2-3 weeks ago and they said that just the day before, they boxed up all the strange hybrid collection and shipped it out.  I called the CCO shortly thereafter to see if they had gotten any of it.  They said that it takes about 2-3 weeks or so to process it before it's shipped to the CCO.  Now it's about 3 weeks later, I called back today to see if they got it and the lady is basically unaware of their stock and continued to inform me that they don't have much MAC..... grrrr... i'd hate to make the trip all the way there 45min0 1hr, just to find out they don't have it!!!!

TIA for any info
i'm looking for fleurry blush and propogate l/s.. maybe even some of the shadows


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 12, 2007)

*Re: Arundel Mills, CCO (Hanover MD)*


----------



## corngrl2 (Aug 17, 2007)

I just went to Arundel Mills this past weekend and the CCO had nutin!  I think they had a couple lipglasses left but that was it for MAC.......very disappointing.


----------



## yummy411 (Aug 23, 2007)

does anyone know what blushes they carry.. i'm currently wanting to buy some permanent ones, but of course i'd rather buy from the cco!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Aug 29, 2007)

just went to arundel mills CCO, i got a discontinued mac lipglass in heartfelt pink and crystal rose, the sales associates were nice to me each time, once the lady kinda gave me a dirty look and all i did was stare her in the eye and gave her a dirty look back and made her think she was nothing, and they really dont bother me. CCO at arundel mills was runing low on mac so i hurried up and got the two glosses, lastnight i went back and i was looking to buy the two chrome glass in pastel polish and pinocrasy and they sold out, i think they wait a long time to restock everything what is hagerstown like is it big?


----------



## AppleDiva (Aug 29, 2007)

Hagerstown CCO is a freestanding in the outlet.  The store seems bigger to me.


----------



## MACa6325xi (Aug 29, 2007)

Arundel Mills is always slow getting their shipments and then they are slow putting out the items. It's best to call ahead to see what they have. They usually get their shipments in the middle of the month. I have been to all of the CCO's in this area (Potomac Mills, Leesburg, Hagerstown, Queenstown, and of course Arundel Mills) and they all seem to hire people who watch you like a hawk. Last month I went to one in Riverhead, New York and the lady followed my daughter and I around the entire store. I got so angry I said out loud, "I don't know why people are watching me, there is nothing in this damn store that I want to steal." I work, and if I want something, I buy it." LOL


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 8, 2007)

I made a visit to Arundel Mills last week and they has a few new items. 

Studio Mist Foundation- Darker shades
Studio Touch Up Sticks- Good selection
Liquidlast Liners- These looked pretty good if you like bright colors

Then they had the same stuff they always have: Lip Gelees, Fluidlines, Pigments I guess no one wants, paints. They also had some new Lipglass in colors I did not want. No new brushes, nothing from Barbie yet. If there is something specific call ahead so you don't waste your time. Make sure you look at the lot numbers on the products ex. A56. The last number tells you what year the item was produced. Some of these CCO's have some old crap. Depending on the item, the shelf life should be a couple of years, but be aware of lipstick and glosses. I bought one from here that was old and I took it back for an exchange. Remeber, no refunds at CCO's. Store credit or exchange only.


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 9, 2007)

i tried calling and the people seem not to know anything about the mac that they carry except "we don't have a lot of mac" is what I continue to hear =((  thanks so much for the update. i want to check it out today and see what's up =)


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 9, 2007)

When I call, I usually ask for a specific item. I will say; "Do you have a blush called Plum Foolery or a lipstick called Plum Dandy?" I also think it depends on who is answering the phone. The younger girls seem to know more and will take more time to actually look for something. But I will say that Arundel Mills has the least amount of MAC items of all the CCO's in the area. I haven't been to Hagerstown, Potomac Mills or  Leesburg in a while. I have been to Queenstown and they always seem to have more that Arundel Mills. I always like it when the stores have brushes. Arundel Mills hardly has any brushes, not that I need to buy anymore.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 10, 2007)

i was wondering what new lipglasses did you happen to see at the arundel mills?


----------



## MACa6325xi (Sep 10, 2007)

I'm sorry I can't recall the names. Call them and ask them "what new lipglasses they have just received?" Next time I will make more of an effort to write things down.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 13, 2007)

Here is the new stuff i saw at the arundel mills location

eyeshadows, beauty sleep, creme de violet

Lipglasses all the chrome glass color, nigligee

pigments, lovely lilly, violet, and blue glitter


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 13, 2007)

oh and i saw a pretty estee lauder pink lipstick


----------



## yummy411 (Sep 13, 2007)

yeh i just visited... same old, same old except i never paid attention to all the lip conditioners and liquid last liners they had, even aqualine... the lipglasses and lipsticks seem to have decreased. they had one or two formal black brush sets left.. uhh the one with a 266.. they had moisture gleam and strobe cream.  they had a few blushes from the perm line. nice blushes, but i'm looking for my fleurry and strange hybrid!

i asked a sales associate why our local cco doesn't get anything and the she said that they had a huge shipment that came and was stolen. then another shipment after that had really bad damaged product so they sent it back. when the manager order online (faster with better options) they didn't have a correct password. they were left ordering out of a catalogue again (with no as many options).......... ahhh i guess we should visit for another 3 months.  maybe they'll finally have something.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Oct 10, 2007)

ok i go to arundel mills every tuesday since i have a night class at the local community college next door there anyways i also go to arundel mills before class and i always stop in at saks where the CCO is at

this week they have new shipments in

they got in scene1 eyeshadow
Aquavert eyeshadow in the blue pot
and some other eyeshadows i cant remember the name of

lipsticks
retrodaze
giddy
sandy b
lovelorn

lipglasses
all the chromes are there still
lip 65
niglegee
heartfelt pink
angel cream
mergligue or something like that 
bountiful
a dark purple color looks like it is from the lure collection with a blue cap on it

new fliudlines and liquidliners 

nail polishes are on sale 

they have two new lip paletes in from the viva collection and another forget the name!!

they have about 10 eyeshadow fully stocked

and two sheer powders left


----------



## MACa6325xi (Nov 14, 2007)

I just got back from Arundel Mills CCO. They had the following:

Shadows

Folie
Shale
Brule
Moonflower
Big T 
Fab N Flashy
Eyepopping
Wondergrass
Bronze
Corduroy
Yogurt
Mystery
Concrete
Sushi Flower
Rule
Plumage
Rule
Nehru
Contrast

Lipsticks

Strange Hybrid
Fluid
Hot Tahiti
Odyssey
Coconutty
Freckletone
Chintz
Fetish
Icon
Sandy B
Delish
Frenzy
Fabby

Thats all I can remember for now. I think they are getting in more items. Oh and they had one pair of MAC lashes #21, and CCB Improper Copper, Bronze.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Nov 28, 2007)

Ok Ladies, i went to arundel mills last night and they got a huge shipment in, but the eyeshadows they got in are selling fast so hurry

this is what they got
Eyeshadows:
Big T
Bang on Blue
Wondergrass
Hepcat
Sweet lust
Cork
Wedge
Fountain bleu
Tilt
Pink freeze
Innunedo

Lipsticks:
out to shock
Vivicaious
B cup
Chatterbox
Classical
Orchidazzle
Lovelorn
Angel
Blast o blue
Retrodaze

and other lipsticks i forget the names of that are still there 

Lipglass
Out for fun
Perky
Paliatail
Bingo
Pinkocrasy
Dejarose
Fully Charged
Negligee
 and much others also

Pigments:
Violet
Lovely Lily
Subtle
Viz-a-violet
kitchmas
helium
air-de-blue
Entramauve
and other pigments as well there are about 10 they got in

Fluidliners
iris eyes
Haunting
and others


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Dec 20, 2007)

Just stopped by the CCO store lastnight and they got another shipment in this time it was some barbie products like whistle eyeshadow, sweet n single lipstick, sweetness lipglass and modern s lipstick, 

other lipsticks were florabundi, classical, up the amp, emphatetic and many more just forget the names of them

they got in beauty powder in amplepeach

and they got pigments in of violet, coper brown, helium, and a green color

and many more lipglasses and other stuff


----------



## xStefanie711 (Jan 7, 2008)

See below post...


----------



## xStefanie711 (Jan 7, 2008)

I just got back from Off Sak's and here is what they have: 
*Pigments-
*Lovely Lily 
Violet 
Fairylite 
Pastorale 
Azreal Blue
Golder's Green
Provence
Entremauve 
Jardin Aires 
Aire-de-blu 

*Eyeshadow-*
Moonflower (only one left) 
Fab and Flashy 
Bitten 
Overgrown 
Seedling 
(only a couple more neutral colors - sorry, thats all i can remember) 

Here is where my memory gets bad... 
*Lip gelee-* 
Moonstone 
Lu-be-lu 
Gosspitality 
She-boom 
(a couple more) 

*Lipglass-
*Morning glory
Budding 
Silly girl  

*Lip sitck-* (Tons more I can't remember... I can only remember one)
Flowerplay 

*Glitter Eye liner-* 
Peacocky

They are way over due for a new shipment! I have been there a couple times this month and nothing has really changed.


----------



## xStefanie711 (Jan 11, 2008)

I just got back (I work in the mall, so I'm there a lot) 
They got a couple new things... but not much 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





No new pigments

A couple new fluidlines (brassy, blue peep... to name a few) 

More lipsticks - They now have 3 displays full, but most were too dark for me

About 6 shades of studio mist 

About 4-5 new lipgelee's (names I can't remember) 

2 brushes... The 183 (i think it could be the 185) and the 194


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jan 25, 2008)

im going there today to get some stuff


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Apr 15, 2008)

has anyone been to this one in a while? if so any good finds?


----------



## plexivixen (Apr 22, 2008)

I just went this weekend. They had:

Eyeshadows:
Seedling
Moonflower
Passionate (i believe that is what it was called. it is a matte deep pink/red)
Fertile

Family Silver MES
Earthly MES

Blushes:
Emote
Peaches
Peachykeen
Coygirl

Fafi Sugar Trance Lipgloss
A few Viva Glam lipsticks
Cherry Lipliner

Viz-a-violet pigment


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Apr 23, 2008)

thanks so much ill stop by there today


----------



## crystalado (Apr 23, 2008)

I think I will go in a few!  I have only been to Hagerstown, so I want to see what they have since they are closer!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Apr 23, 2008)

just got back from cco

they were sold out of coygirl and peaches 

but they had 3 mineralize eyeshadows left the golden colors and purple color, 

they got in tons of blush creams

they were sold out of fafi but had squeeze it left from the lipglasses

they got copperlast pigment, aire de blue pigment and 5 other colors 

no more brush set from MAC

they got one antiqu set of two lipsticks and lipglass from christmas time in forgot the color name though

tons of facial care from MAC

and tons of nail polishes in


----------



## couturesista (Apr 23, 2008)

I just came from AM CCO and I brought fix+,engaging MES, Romp e/s, and some new lashes! I was suppose to be on a MAC diet until the Collection Event in MAY but I couldn't resist


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Apr 24, 2008)

i only picked up a tube of fun fun i grabbed the last one they had, didnt see anything else i liked but will be going back next week since they are getting a new shipment in the lady said


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 26, 2008)

I was there last week and I bought:

StudioFix C7
StudioStick NC45
Dollymix Blush
Ambering Rose Blush

They had several blushes including some Cream Blushes (Brit Wit)
They had quite a few foundations in darker colors and Loose Blot Powder in Medium, Dark


----------



## pinkgirl84 (May 7, 2008)

ok ladies i went back to the CCO today and they got tons of foundations and face products in from cream powders to pressed powder



they sold out of all the blushes

no more mineralized eyesahdows left

but they got in all the holiday sets of pencils and lip glasses 

no more fafi i asked when will they be getting fafi in again they are not sure

they have out to shock lipstick, and other normal lipsticks

they got in more pigments from blue brown, jordain Aires, viz-a-violet, violet, mauvement, fariylite, postarale, and others common names

they got in tons of nail polishes they are trying to clear

eyeshadows:
romping
jewel blue
purple shower
seedling

and tons of foundation sticks as well

no new lipglasses but i saw the whole chrome lipglasses there, dejarose, lip 65, bingo, negligee, palital, perky, veneer, 5-8 longwear lip glosses


----------



## couturesista (May 15, 2008)

*Mac 187 @ Cco*

Yesterday was my day off so I went to Arundel Mills in MD and they had the infasmous 187 brush for either 29.50 or 39.50 sorry can't remember for sure, but it wasn't more than that. I purchased some MAc MU wipes, Jewel Blue e/s ( very pretty) and Posey blushcreme.  So if any MD SPektralites is in need of the 187 high tail it to Arundel Mills, Oh and yesterday was their shipment day I got there at 10 and they had a huge shopping cart full of new merchandise!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Mac 187 @ Cco*

do you remember what else they got in?


----------



## pinkgirl84 (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Mac 187 @ Cco*

or did you see anything good in the cart?


----------



## couturesista (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Mac 187 @ Cco*

Im sorry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 yes, they had a ton of foundations, tech, hyperreal, moistureblend, they had mes engaging and mi'lady , e/s romp, ilama, seedling, jewel blue and some others, they had a bunch of pigments, fluidlines, some shade sticks and paints blushes, makeup remover and wipes, fix + , the entire skincare line, the entire antique collection, brush sets and all. The sales lady was unloading the new shipment but sh elet me peek most of it was lipsticks and foundations and some eyeshadows, sorry but I can't remember the names, I'm going back when I get off from work I should have gotten the studio tech yesterday but I didn't I'll take pics and notes


----------



## MeliBoss (Jun 1, 2008)

OHH!!! I had no clue there was one at Arundel Mills. I live less than 5 min away from there and honestly have NEVER stepped foot into that Saks. I think I'll go check it out later this week. I'll keep you all posted.


----------



## MeliBoss (Jun 3, 2008)

So I was at Arundel Mills Monday afternoon returning something, and I snuck into Saks to check out the selection. From what I saw they had a pretty good selection of MAC and Bobbi Brown (Never tried BB) There were a couple of nice palettes (sorry no idea which ones) a few blushes and foundations. two nice Cream (? dark blueish and green) Eye shadows. Maybe about 8 to 10 single shadows and tons of lip stuff.
I was going to get two eye shadows I think passionate and Fertile ( I think) BUT the lady at the counter was, how can I say this nicely.....not very helpful! When I walked in she was on the phone I smiled at her went to go look at all the goodies....After she was done she did not ask if I needed help and I swear I stood in front of the display for 10 min looking. Than When I was walking around the counter checking out the pigments (they had about 10, not sure on how many of each or what colors... sorry) I smiled at her again and she gave me a dirty look.
Mind you I was in my Papa Johns uniform (Khaki shorts and a hunter green shirt) Almost no make up ...kinda looking a little rough...But oh well.. I'll probably go back later this week I do want to pick up a few things.
And they do have the 187 for 29.50 (def. getting one of those)


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jun 3, 2008)

sorry to hear about your trouble with the sales lady was she an older lady? i go in there once a week and sometimes they dont help me so i go to the lady and firmly in a loud voice say i need to get some things out of this cabinet and she helps the manager there is nice and the two older ladys are nice. sometimes if there are new people there they give me dirty looks and i just give one back the manager and 2 older ladys see me go in there all the time and they know how much MAC i buy they probley think i resell or something but just get an attitude back i say. sorry you had that problem. let me know if you get any goodies. they also have on over the Bay bridge when your going to OC the outlets thats right after the OC exit.


----------



## Tashona Helena (Jun 3, 2008)

Don't let them get to you Meli...I haven't been to this one yet, but at the one near me there are a couple older ladies in there that give me looks too, but there's one that's really nice that I buddy up with.  Just kill them with kindness.  I always tell them have a nice day and thank them.  And yeah if they're ignoring me I go up to them and ask. But they definitely do act like that sometimes.  I dunno why I mean I feel bad about the ebay thing but almost every outlet has to deal with it, not just them.


----------



## MeliBoss (Jun 4, 2008)

Thanks girls,
I'm headed to Ocean City on Saturday. I might wait till than to check out that store instead of going back to Arundel Mills. But I'm sure I'll end up at Arundel Mills again soon...as much as I don't really like that mall I sure do shop there alot..lol.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jun 4, 2008)

have fun in OC!


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 23, 2008)

I just got back from the Arundel Mills CCO.  I hadn't been there in a long time and boy was I impressed.

They had so many lipglosses, lipsticks, pigments, etc.

They had the holiday eyeshadow palettes, and brush set.  Many blushes and eyeshadows.

The blonde sales lady is named JoAnn "Jo"  she is really nice.  She told me in about 2 weeks they are expecting a big shipment of MAC with she called them pods (I guess she was talking about the pigment sets.)


----------



## MeliBoss (Jun 25, 2008)

I think it was JoAnn as well that I spoke to tonight, Short Blonde hair with an accent. She was the sweetest thing. She told me they order on the 15th of the month and normally it takes about 3 weeks for them to get their order. So she recommends calling in the first week of the month. But now that I read what she told Shell I'll be there for sure next week to see what goodies they have..it's a good thing I only live 5 min away


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 26, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MeliBoss* 

 
_I think it was JoAnn as well that I spoke to tonight, Short Blonde hair with an accent. She was the sweetest thing. She told me they order on the 15th of the month and normally it takes about 3 weeks for them to get their order. So she recommends calling in the first week of the month. But now that I read what she told Shell I'll be there for sure next week to see what goodies they have..it's a good thing I only live 5 min away 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

no, she didn't have an accent, I think that is the manager, she has short blond hair.

Let me know when you go, I wanna go back and check out the new shipment.  They also said it takes them, about a week to unpack the MAC boxes.  They said they open a box and stuff is just thrown all in there


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jun 27, 2008)

what kind of lip glosses did you see there and eyeshadows and blushes? did you see any dazzleglass or heatherette?


----------



## shell12367 (Jun 29, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkgirl84* 

 
_what kind of lip glosses did you see there and eyeshadows and blushes? did you see any dazzleglass or heatherette?_

 

no dazzleglass or heatherette, there, nothing that new.  Just the basic lipglass colors and eyeshadows, sorry I didn't write them all down)


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jun 30, 2008)

oh thats ok if anyone goes back in the next week or so update on what they get in i am curious on what the new shipment will be


----------



## MeliBoss (Jul 2, 2008)

So I went back on Saturday and got a few things. Nothing to exciting two eye shadows and my first 2 piggies (which I love love love) I can't think of the names right now. but anyway the other blonde lady with the really short hair cut, not the one with the accent (I should probably get to know them since it looks like Im gonna be there alll the time) Mentioned to check back this weekend coming up, She said they should have some new stuff by than.


----------



## couturesista (Jul 2, 2008)

I was there last night, and they had a new shipment, the young S/A said they're getting another shipment in at the end of the week. I brought, handwritten, fig1 , signed, sealed and clarity. They basically had all the Matte2 shades and some Luvre ( I think that's the collection) it's in white packaging and the collection that was in the mint green packaging. I wanted some Tech, but of course I waited to late and all the darker shades were all sold out. Boo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They still had alot of the 187 brushes for 29.50, the brush sets from Heirloom collection, a bunch of skincare and the usual pigs., l/g, l/s, lipgelles and fluidlines. Oh, I sooo lOOOOve the blonde with the accent, she is super nice, the young lady that was there last night was really nice too!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jul 2, 2008)

oh yippe a new shipment has arrived were there like any new lipstinks or lip glosses did you see? any new pigments or eyeshadows besides the matte?


----------



## couturesista (Jul 2, 2008)

The Matte2's were the only new shades, they had some other shades like illama(sp), some metal x green shade, seedling, and some other regular shades that they alway shave, sorry I  can't remember. I'm going to have to take a notepad with me next time. lol I'm not really into pigs. but I know they had an entire serving tray full of them.


----------



## benzito_714 (Jul 2, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_I was there last night, and they had a new shipment, the young S/A said they're getting another shipment in at the end of the week. I brought, handwritten, fig1 , signed, sealed and clarity. They basically had all the Matte2 shades and some Luvre ( I think that's the collection) it's in white packaging and the collection that was in the mint green packaging. I wanted some Tech, but of course I waited to late and all the darker shades were all sold out. Boo 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 They still had alot of the 187 brushes for 29.50, the brush sets from Heirloom collection, a bunch of skincare and the usual pigs., l/g, l/s, lipgelles and fluidlines. Oh, I sooo lOOOOve the blonde with the accent, she is super nice, the young lady that was there last night was really nice too!_

 
i was gonna go last night with my husband and daughter but decided to stay home to write a paper that is due in 2 hours. i just missed you, damn i should've threw responsibility out the window and went!


----------



## couturesista (Jul 2, 2008)

Ok, see , now I feel bad, because I was suppose to be studying for a statistic final tomorrow. I was like, oh well I'll cram Wednesday night. I'm such a slacker! lol


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 2, 2008)

just came back from there.  Nothing new from almost 2 weeks ago when I was there.  Did get Emote blush, which I have been wanting.  But they still think they will get another one soon


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jul 3, 2008)

im stopping by arundel mills tonight after work since i am going to TJ Maxx i just got a dooney wristlet from them a month ago and im going to see if they got any cute purses in yet and ill stop by the CCO and VS since their semi sale is going on


----------



## Fearnotsomuch (Jul 7, 2008)

I picked up the Royal Assets Smokey Eyes palette today.

Didn't see any other e/s other than what has been listed here, but I didn't really have time to look and play.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jul 22, 2008)

immodest slimshine, danse lipstick, clarity, romp the eye shadow from c shock, the smokey eye pallete, alot of studio fix face powders and cream foundation face compacts, sea me and graceious me shade sticks, alot of pencil eyeliners were in, in a blue and purple color. they still have sweet sienna pigment left. 
and thats about it


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jul 22, 2008)

oh and no new shipment in yet


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 22, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkgirl84* 

 
_oh and no new shipment in yet_

 
that sucks, they said 2 weeks almost 4 weeks ago


----------



## choosychick (Jul 26, 2008)

Was in there yesterday, the SA named Jo said they had a crate full of new stuff in the back. Hopefully they will unpack it soon!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choosychick* 

 
_Was in there yesterday, the SA named Jo said they had a crate full of new stuff in the back. Hopefully they will unpack it soon!





_

 

awesome, thanks so much!


----------



## crystalado (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choosychick* 

 
_Was in there yesterday, the SA named Jo said they had a crate full of new stuff in the back. Hopefully they will unpack it soon!




_

 
I hope so!  It kind of depressing when you go there week after week and see the same things!


----------



## pink_lily002 (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *choosychick* 

 
_Was in there yesterday, the SA named Jo said they had a crate full of new stuff in the back. Hopefully they will unpack it soon!




_

 
They say that almost EVERY TIME I'm in there, lol.  I work at Arundel Mills, so I'll probably swing by tomorrow and see if there's anything worthwhile.  I usually trek over to that side of the mall once a week anyway!


----------



## shell12367 (Jul 28, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pink_lily002* 

 
_They say that almost EVERY TIME I'm in there, lol. I work at Arundel Mills, so I'll probably swing by tomorrow and see if there's anything worthwhile. I usually trek over to that side of the mall once a week anyway!_

 
I know they said that when I was in there, and no new stuff.

Please update us if there is new stuff!!


----------



## pink_lily002 (Jul 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *shell12367* 

 
_I know they said that when I was in there, and no new stuff.

Please update us if there is new stuff!!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
And once again, they were full of BS lol.  It looked like the only "new" stuff they had was a new eye shadow, but I don't recall the name, it was something dark purple-y, and some more tinted lip conditioners were added to the fishbowl at the cash wrap.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jul 30, 2008)

i keep noticing that they probley wont put the new shipment out until the other crap sells first, sometimes i will ask if they get a new shipment in and they say oh that wont be until other weeks coming and then on the counter i see new boxes with new mac unopened sitting there that is not on the shelves. sometimes


----------



## pink_lily002 (Jul 31, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkgirl84* 

 
_i keep noticing that they probley wont put the new shipment out until the other crap sells first, sometimes i will ask if they get a new shipment in and they say oh that wont be until other weeks coming and then on the counter i see new boxes with new mac unopened sitting there that is not on the shelves. sometimes_

 
Yeah, I think you're right!  I went back today, just for something to DO on my break, and to decide if I really needed Rushmetal or Off The Radar pigments (I don't).  I also ended up getting my left hand COVERED in fluidline and pigments because two ladies, who worked in the customer service department, were playing with the make-up and the CCO employee (blonde lady with the accent) didn't have a darn clue what any of the stuff was for.  I showed one of the women how to make her shadows look more vibrant and was laughing my butt off the whole time.  My break was actually fun for once!

I'll keep checking the CCO.  Like I said, I work at that mall, right over by the food court, and I always venture over once or twice a week.  The accent lady recognized me and now knows that I'm a mall employee, so I wouldn't be surprised if I can get some info every once in awhile!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jul 31, 2008)

yea i know who your talking about her name is joan or joanna or something with a J, each time i go in to the store she has no clue if i ask her what kind of new collections will be comming in and if i ask the manager or other SA they have no clue either so i check back like once a week or twice a week to keep an eye out, i work 5 minutes down the street from the mall so i just check back for myself, i did see a shadestick i want in Sea Me i might go back and get. do you remember seeing frost pigment while you were there? also i like to check out the beauty store thats across from icing's on the other side of the mall. last week at the cco i bought gracious me shadestick and on the counter i saw a big open box with brown shadesticks sitting inside it in the mac packaging and im like are they going to put these out? that time i had a young girl help me and she didnt know what i was talking about either with the shadesticks.


----------



## pink_lily002 (Jul 31, 2008)

Haha, good to know I'm not the only one who thinks none of the employees there seem to know what they're talking about!  Where is it that you work near the mall?  I'm not 100% sure that they had Frost pigment, but I know they had Quick Frost and another, more shimmery pigment similar to it....which may very well be Frost lol.  But there were two bright white pigments.  White Frost?  That just doesn't seem right to me but it's what's coming to mind.


----------



## couturesista (Jul 31, 2008)

I went to Arundel Mills today, and I picked up 

 Dollymix blush
 Format blush
 seedling e/s
 rose blanc e/s
 velvet moss e/s
 bare canvas paint
 studio tech foundation

 The only thing that was new to me was the bare canvas paint and the blushes. THey had new blushes, at least they were new to me. Usually they only have the same cream blushes, but today they had more of a selection.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Aug 1, 2008)

hmm i might have to stop in today after work to check out some pigments, i work right off of aviation blvd near BWI airport. so it takes me like 5 minutes to get there if i jump on route 100 west.


----------



## _su (Aug 5, 2008)

tell me, girls. do they have any of the following:

sea me s/s
phosphor n/p
mcqueen paint pots
studio mist in Light
your ladyship pigment


----------



## couturesista (Aug 5, 2008)

yes to the shade stick and studio mist but I'm not sure about the other items. HTH


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Aug 5, 2008)

i know they dont have your ladyship pigment in yet but i did see sweet sienna couple weeks ago


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Aug 8, 2008)

this is what i saw today

Pigments: what i can remember

your ladyship
frost
coperlast
air de blue
green pigment
lots of other brown and bronze pigments


blue peep fluid line

 mega, she boom lip gelles, deja rose, crystal rose, bountiful, morning glory, all the 3d glasses, and chrome glasses

dolly mix blush, fiery blush, 4 MAC beauty shimmer powders in tenderdusk, the 3 other colors one with a red pink shimmer powder.

still have gracious me and sea me shadestick. 

lipsticks: danse, pink maribu, pink packed, skew, scanty, fun fun, vivacious, plum like, pomposity, polietyl pink, utter pervette, alots of bronze/gold and brownish lipsticks. florabundi lipstick i saw, flowerplay, strange hybrid i think i remember seeing. blast o blue, another dark shimmery purple color. 

shadow: fig, seedling romping and clarity and couple others that was not impressive to me really

still have the chrismtas collections out

they got in air brush foundation sprays, alot of cream and pressed powder studio fix.

i did buy fun fun lipstick and sea me shadestick those were the only two that caught my eye and love. i been wanting fun fun and something they are out of stock. 

the sales lady said no new shipments in they are not sure when they are getting more new stuff in.


----------



## pink_lily002 (Sep 11, 2008)

Tiny update - some new shadows are now in (the only one I can remember are Copperplate, but there were 4 or 5 others), they have some more of the Royal Assets palettes (I think it's Royal Assets....there were a bunch of collections in the later half of 2007 that I missed), some more blushes, and a couple new Slimshines.  I'll be going back tomorrow, so I can go in and write down the new stuff.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 12, 2008)

i saw alpha girl there but the lady said she only had 2 left and a fafi powder there in a brown color and love knot and hey sailor lip glass only few things new


----------



## pink_lily002 (Sep 12, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkgirl84* 

 
_i saw alpha girl there but the lady said she only had 2 left and a fafi powder there in a brown color and love knot and hey sailor lip glass only few things new_

 
They also have the other Heatherette beauty powder, Smooth Harmony i think?, all three of the Fafi figurines, Ensign lipglass, two of the Neo Sci-Fi lipglasses (neon orange packaging, didn't check the names), new(ish) shadows - Graphology, Prussian, Copperplate, a bunch of neutrals, all the Heatherette dual liners, a bunch of lipglasses that were released with The Originals......that's as much as I can recall!  I checked for any Fafi and Heatherette lipsticks, shadows, or paint pots, but either they haven't arrived yet or are sitting in the back!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 15, 2008)

did any heatherette lipglasses come in? i know 2 months ago this store had fafi lip glasses in and sold out like the first couple days and i never saw them back since


----------



## pink_lily002 (Sep 16, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkgirl84* 

 
_did any heatherette lipglasses come in? i know 2 months ago this store had fafi lip glasses in and sold out like the first couple days and i never saw them back since_

 
nope, not yet!  i've been checking, lol.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 16, 2008)

ok im going thursday again so ill also update to


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 19, 2008)

went yesterday, 
they had two eyeliners from heatherette
alpha girl still
no more fafi powders
no new pigments really 
nothing new basically
just the eyeliners really


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Sep 26, 2008)

another update
yesterday i went and saw some few goodies, this time the manage didnt seem like she wanted to help me i go in there basically every thursday because i kill time before i go to my night class.
so anyways i bought a mauvement pigment and she didnt seem like she was happy she gave me this dirty look while i was purchasing but this wont stop me next time.

anyways this is what i saw

4N Lipstick

one heatherette beauty powder left in the brown color

mauvement pigment, goldmode pigment and sweet sienna left no more your ladship 

danse lipstick, fresco, plink 

and thats about it basically


----------



## pink_lily002 (Sep 30, 2008)

Today I peeked in and saw that they had some of the Pro Longwear lip colors.  I didn't see exactly which ones since I was rushed, but I'll be back tomorrow.


----------



## pink_lily002 (Oct 14, 2008)

After a week-long hiatus (aka my crappy vacation in Seattle), I ventured back into the CCO and was pleasantly surprised - they actually had Light Flush MSF!  I've NEVER seen an MSF at this location, so it was a pretty big surprise.  They only had two when I went there, but I was told by two of the women working there that they received a big shipment at the end of last week and will be putting out new stuff throughout the week.  I'll keep checking back and let you know what other goodies may show up!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Oct 14, 2008)

when i went two weeks ago they said the had a new shipment check back the middle of october like the 9th and i did and nothing these ladys keep telling me they got a new shipment, lets see the new stuff out people instead of saying hehe
did you happen to see any heatherette lip glasses or any thing else new? so they only had 2 msfs left?


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Oct 14, 2008)

im going thursday to check before my class ill see if they got their new shipments put out


----------



## pink_lily002 (Oct 17, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkgirl84* 

 
_when i went two weeks ago they said the had a new shipment check back the middle of october like the 9th and i did and nothing these ladys keep telling me they got a new shipment, lets see the new stuff out people instead of saying hehe
did you happen to see any heatherette lip glasses or any thing else new? so they only had 2 msfs left?_

 

I think when they say "new shipment" they mean in general, not just MAC.  But you really never know with this place.

No Heatherette lipglasses.  A few weeks ago they had the beauty powders and some of the dual-liners, which I think they still have.

And yes, only 2 of the MSFs, unless they were hiding them behind the counter.  I saw a woman purchasing one when I was there, and the following day my co-worker went back and purchased one.  So they might not be there anymore!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Oct 17, 2008)

hello
i went lastnight this is what they got
they did have Lightflush still sitting on a display so i am assuming they got more you can purchase
the only new stuff is the nordstoms colour forms collections they got in the lipsticks, the cream shadows and two pigments 
thats only the new stuff


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Nov 19, 2008)

update

nothing totally new

but they did get in royal hue shadestick, more slim shines didnt get the colors though, they still have the nordstroms colour collection there from summer and thats about it thats new or they did get new mac eye lashes in. and fafi cosmetic bags in now
no new pigments or paint pots
they still have light flush msf
more blushes i remember dame there though


----------



## takinghearts (Dec 16, 2008)

anyone been here lately?


----------



## benzito_714 (Dec 16, 2008)

i went about a week ago and besides the stuff mentioned (within the past two months) they had a couple of the neo sci-fi l/g and e/s but i can't remember exactly which ones.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Dec 17, 2008)

i went over the weekend and they got in from FAFI cult fave, sugar trance a brown colored lip gloss from that collection and the hot pink/hot red lipglass also and i saw two lipsticks from fafi but forgot the names but it isnt the shimmer redish pink one they had a dark red brown one and a red pink one thats not shimmer it could be sold out by now


----------



## pink_lily002 (Dec 18, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkgirl84* 

 
_i went over the weekend and they got in from FAFI cult fave, sugar trance a brown colored lip gloss from that collection and the hot pink/hot red lipglass also and i saw two lipsticks from fafi but forgot the names but it isnt the shimmer redish pink one they had a dark red brown one and a red pink one thats not shimmer it could be sold out by now_

 
 Yesterday I was in there and the only Fafi lipstick they still had was Strawbaby.  All three of the Fafi lipglasses were there, and some of the Neo Sci-Fi shadows were still there as well.  I *think* I saw Corn shadestick too.  It looked a lot like Corn but there was a woman in the way who wouldn't move whenever I said excuse me so that I could see the name!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jan 14, 2009)

has anyone been recent? any electroflash shadows seen there?


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jan 19, 2009)

i went last week and this is what i saw and remember

MES shadows from electroflash
two to glow
fresh green mix
pink split
love connection

2 fafi dark colored lipstick still forgot the names

1 dark color fafi lip glass forgot the name

light flush MSF

more slimshines in more colors forgot the names

royal hue shadestick

new eyeshadow palletes about 6 of them nothing that stood out to me though

no new lip glasses

new neo sci fi collection with shadows and lip glasses and lipsticks with the black and orange packaging

hey sailor from the naught nauticals collection

and thats pretty much it 

more new clarins items just came in a whole big section of it

more new Bobbi brown items came in


----------



## Flaminbird (Jan 20, 2009)

Where was the store in the mall???? I went to "E1" where the directory  said it was and didnt see it. I in fact looked twice. I was coming down with a stomach virus as I came to find out later that day and just wasnt feeling well so I didnt put a TON of effort into finding it. Plus I had an appointment in the area which is why I was near there to begin with. I was overheated, sick to my stomach and just wanted out of the mall. However as I said already I did look twice


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jan 21, 2009)

the CCO is inside of saks 5th avenue, when you walk into saks its directly to your left when you see all the perfumes and cosmetics


----------



## Flaminbird (Jan 21, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkgirl84* 

 
_the CCO is inside of saks 5th avenue, when you walk into saks its directly to your left when you see all the perfumes and cosmetics_

 
No wonder I couldnt find it! Very odd they'd put it inside saks!! Uggghh!! I went by there 3 times too. Thanks for letting me know! I think if I'd been feeling better and had more time I would've asked someone where it was. I had a hard time as it was even finding a parking place! I dont like how that mall is laid out or the parking...or how to get out of it


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jan 21, 2009)

i use to work at the mall the easiest spot where i always find parking is the parking lot near saks and neiman marcus right there or park over by models.

sat and sun parking gets packed 
weekdays are normal


----------



## benzito_714 (Jan 25, 2009)

i went yesterday and they still have MES shadows, most of the neo sci-fi collection, including x-rocks and spaced out blushes, they seemed to have a lot of shadows but i couldn't get to them


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jan 26, 2009)

i also saw tons of starflash shadows in last week


----------



## zoj2 (Jan 27, 2009)

I went today.  Bought three electroflash e/s (Bold and Brazen, Go and Grand Entrance).  They also had some lipsticks from the N collection which I have been looking for.


----------



## kkim (Feb 2, 2009)

has anyone spotted any brush sets?


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Feb 3, 2009)

i thought i saw some last week


----------



## IslandLover (Feb 18, 2009)

Hi,

Has anyone been recently? I want to go but not if there's nothing new. Last time I went was 3-4 weeks ago.

Thanks!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Feb 18, 2009)

nothing new still the same old stuff but if you want MES shadows you better hurry they were sold out of fresh green mix last week


----------



## IslandLover (Feb 19, 2009)

Okay thanks for the heads up 

I hear they have Studio Sculpt already out at the CCO in Hagerstown! My friend walked in there this weekend and saw it. I've never been but I'm tempted to make a trip out west if the Hagerstown CCO is as good as I hear it is...she said the entire back wall was all MAC....

I hope the Arundel Mills CCO re-stocks sometime soon....Hagerstown is FAR.


----------



## couturesista (Feb 19, 2009)

Yup, I went on V-Day and picked up Fresh Green Mix, The Brow Shader, Heatherette Smooth Harmony, and a  Lip conditioner. I should have gotten the sculpt and shape duo, I think I'm going to go back today and exchange the brow shader for the sculpt and shape.


----------



## IslandLover (Feb 19, 2009)

couturesista -

You saw all that at the CCO in Hagerstown?


----------



## couturesista (Feb 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandLover* 

 
_couturesista -

You saw all that at the CCO in Hagerstown?_

 
Arundel Mills! Hagerstown is a bit of a drive. I went to Arundel Mills today though. They had pretty much the same stuff, all of the MATTE2 e/s, Electroflash collection including X-rocks, Tread lightly ( I think that's what it's called) Tendertone, umm, yeah that's it. Check out the Haul thread for my goodies!


----------



## NewlyMACd (Feb 27, 2009)

I just went to the Arundel Mills CCO today and they had quite a bit of e/s.  They had the Starflash shadows, all the Neo Sci shadows and blush.  They had both Fafi Quads.  They had 2 paint pots.  Greenstroke and I can't remember the other.  It was a beige color.  I restrained myself because they have quite a bit of each item.  So I will go back in 2 weeks.  Oh and they had a lot of polishes on the counter where the register is


----------



## pinkkitty08 (Apr 12, 2009)

I went to the Arundel Mills CCO today and I didn't see anything new except 2 palettes from the Trip Collection. I don't think these are from this years collection though. They have the Cool Eyes Palette and a palette that has bitter, white frost, I can't remember the other eyeshadow color, and a pink blush. I might go back to get that one.


----------



## User27 (Apr 16, 2009)

****


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Apr 17, 2009)

I went lastnight they had pretty much of the same stuff but i didnt see bell bottom blue pigment their- the lady with the english accent if your talking about her is really nice she said they got in a new shipment but will be going through it this week and will be putting up alot of new items ill be back thursday


----------



## User27 (Apr 19, 2009)

****


----------



## MACa6325xi (Apr 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Casadalinnis* 

 
_I wanted to make sure anybody that buys the pigments knows to check the bottles before leaving the store. The first bottle was missing about 3 tsps. but they will grab another bottle from behind the counter if they have it on hand. Sometimes there's some "spills" that occur en route and they're pretty kind about you saying you'd like another bottle. There's no attitude and they're really laid back about helping out. Will update on my next trip this coming week andI can't wait. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
That's a great tip. I bought a Tendertone from there last month and I opened it before I left the mall. Unfortunatley, someone had used it. I promptly took it back to get another one. I'm just glad I opened it up before I drove home. Now, I will check everything before I leave the store.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Apr 20, 2009)

yes when i normally buy pigments or lipstick or anything there the sales lady gets a fresh one from the stock and opens it for me to make sure it has not bee opened or swatched


----------



## macgirl3121 (Apr 23, 2009)

I popped in the CCO today. I picked up a Fafi Eyes 1 palette. They had plenty of Fafi 1 and 2. Here is summary of notes I took about what they had, that is until I got tired of taking notes:

Lashes: She's Good, She's Bad and #7 lashes
Spaced Out
X Rocks
Femme Fi
Time and Space
Evening Aura
Magnetic Fields

Holiday Eye and lip palettes from the year I got the Viva Glam lip palette I believe.

Nordies Anniversay '08 palettes

Shadows:
Grand Entrance
Femme Noir
Llama
Glamour Check
Warming Trend
Signed and Sealed
Rite of Spring
Tete a Tint
Seedling
Love Connection
Fresh Green Mix

Blush:
Serenely
Emote
Amberling Rose
Peachtwist
Hushabye
Flurry
Strada

Heirloom Brush Sets
Fafi Tote bag

Fafi Sqeeze Me Lipglass

Natalie told me that they still haven't gone through thier new stock yet and don't expect to until June.

Hope this helps. Anything that I should have picked up?


----------



## macgirl3121 (Apr 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkgirl84* 

 
_yes when i normally buy pigments or lipstick or anything there the sales lady gets a fresh one from the stock and opens it for me to make sure it has not bee opened or swatched_

 
That's exactly what the saleslady did today.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Apr 24, 2009)

yes i went lastngiht they sold out of fresh green mix, and noting poped out to me to buy anything- and the lady said check back in a couple weeks


----------



## macgirl3121 (Apr 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkgirl84* 

 
_yes i went lastngiht they sold out of fresh green mix, and noting poped out to me to buy anything- and the lady said check back in a couple weeks_

 
Oh my, I was there about 3pm. I didn't buy it, I swear. LOL


----------



## kelol0 (May 3, 2009)

wow I didn't know there was one out here.. very close to home
i normally go to the outlet on the eastern shore (Queenstown) but i'm going to the leesburg outlets monday but I will check out arundal mills store in june once the new shipment is in


----------



## boujoischic (May 19, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_Went to Arundel Mills and I was not too pleased with selection. This CCO had

1 pigment (Nightlight) 
3 glimmer souffle, 
shadow sticks in Fresh Cement, Full Flame, and a couple of others. 
Glimmershimmers in Ritzy! (if you do not want to pay for the MoonBathe one), a Burgundy, Pink, and White one (similar to Astral Rays) 
Bunch of Lipglass 
a few blushes 
Purple glitter 
The CCO also had Purple Glitter.

Sorry, I could not recall. I suggest, if you can, go to other outlets in the area (which I did myself)_

 
It really does depend on when you go people are on the MAC stuff like white on rice so sometimes when you go there's not much left. I work close to Arundall mills mall so I go there often and the manager tells me when they are gonna be getting new shipments you gotta be fast lol. I have made great finds there when I am able to get in after they have received a shipment but because it is in off saks 5th avenue it is not as large of a selection as a freestanding cco. I have been to the one in the leesburg outlets and the selection was great but it is too far away.


----------



## boujoischic (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkgirl84* 

 
_I went lastnight they had pretty much of the same stuff but i didnt see bell bottom blue pigment their- the lady with the english accent if your talking about her is really nice she said they got in a new shipment but will be going through it this week and will be putting up alot of new items ill be back thursday_

 
The one with the blonde bob? She is really nice she's french I like her cause she does always spill when they are getting the new stuff in.


----------



## boujoischic (May 20, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *couturesista* 

 
_Yup, I went on V-Day and picked up Fresh Green Mix, The Brow Shader, Heatherette Smooth Harmony, and a Lip conditioner. I should have gotten the sculpt and shape duo, I think I'm going to go back today and exchange the brow shader for the sculpt and shape._

 
How do you like the smooth harmony I have seen it there and wanted it but Im a C6 and it doesnt really show on me so I didnt know what I would use it for . How do you usually use it?


----------



## StyleWarrior (May 23, 2009)

is this mall metro (train) accessible


----------



## macgirl3121 (May 24, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *StyleWarrior* 

 
_is this mall metro (train) accessible_

 
No it's not.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (May 26, 2009)

I know busses run to arundel mills


----------



## User27 (Jun 7, 2009)

****


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Jun 8, 2009)

Ill probley take a trip up there, never seen a girl brittany there i always deal with the blonde english accent lady that works there. she is super nice did they have any new lip glosses or lipsticks?


----------



## User27 (Jun 11, 2009)

Sorry about the delay. The variety was more towards the eyeshadows and pigments as well as foundations. They had Top Hat, Submarine, Femme Noir, Knight, Cool Heat, Femme Fi, Talent Pool, Claire de Lune as well as a few others. Metal-X was available in four colors but they're down to Forged Rose. Had concealers, foundations and various facial needs. Trip brush set in green. They still have the Little Darlings pencil set as well as Antiquitease. A train case available for $159.00 with no wheels, believe me I eyed it but want the wheels. Pigments in about 20 colors....Helium, Spiritualize, Rushmetal...and more. Tendertones as well as lip conditioners. Neutral nail polishes.....I swiped Fluid. A good variety of liquid last liners including Blue Horizon, Visionaire, Molten Sol and a couple others. About 6 glitter liners. Non-Conformist was still there fluidline wise as well as another one...both had previously been there. When I went I was a little out of the loop due to friends' partying from school celebrating...luckily I make no scenes. 

The woman with the accent is named Natalie and if you're cool with her, try to make it up within the next week and a half. I have to return 2 items due to my friend disliking them so I'm going either Saturday or Sunday again. Will make sure I'm not intoxicated or recovering beforehand. ;-0 Brittany used to work there in the past and just recently came back...she's as upbeat as Natalie and she's got a good personality. I don't go day time as I read the earlier posts in the thread and made up my own mind to stay with people who made me comfortable. I have a friend who goes day time and has raved about Joanna as well though so maybe I just got used to the evening crowd.
I'm sorry I didn't put this sooner but I suckish much at typing when de alcohol is der. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 That train case is probably gone because they only had the one. Various palettes still from Devoted Poppy to Intriguing Scarlet to Cool and Warm Eyes still at $26.50....a couple of Trip items were found as well....lips palette and an eyes I do believe. It's worth the trip if you're into lighter piggies.


----------



## User27 (Jun 25, 2009)

This is going to be a pretty long post but hopefully you all will be able to use it so we can spare PM's. XD I went there last night and met the infamous Joanna finally and she was as amazing as what everyone on here had said. I had my sister with me and I asked her if I could inventory the store for an update and she didn't mind. I spent two hours with a pad in hand and even sitting on the floor at some points to get all product info for you guys. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Very friendly and was nice to my new to CCO's sister as well and made us feel very welcomed. My sister is excited about the land of MAC and this woman knows products and is able to give genuine advice on what suits who and damn, EL has a good rep. here.

Natalie, the chick with the accent that we all just call the one with the accent, has moved on to another job which was why I was hinting at you all to make an appearance within a week or two. She told me when I went up there the last time that she was putting in two week notice and Joanna confirmed it last night that she was gone. The Asian chick I couldn't figure how I kept missing hasn't been an employee for a while, Chantal is gone so if she ever stared you down before; she is ghost from that location. So far I can verify it's Joanna, Brittany and Brianna at this location and I don't know who Natalie's replacement is or if there will be one. I promised Natalie I'd come and see her one day before she left and I ended up sick and didn't carry through but she works at a clothing store in the mall if you were really cool with her too. 

On to a massive list that I'll have a headache with by the end of but this needed updated and really detailed too. Onto the show.......XD

Eyeshadows : 

6     Talent Pool
10 + Lotusland
15 + Blue Flame
20    Warming Trend
15 + Pen N Pink
9     Top Hat
8     Shore Leave
2     Cool Heat
9     Tete A Hint
3     Modest Tone
15 + Signed, Sealed
10 + Seedling
1     Floral Fantasy
15 + Rite of Spring
6     Submarine
1     Femme Noir
2     Poison Pen
15 + Claire De Lune
10 + Evening Aura

Quads : 

15 + Tempting Eye
10    Shadowy Lady
10 + Fafi Eyes 1
15 + Fafi Eyes 2 

Trip :

15 + Warm Eyes
10    Cool Eyes
4     Trend is Cool Face Shader

Eye Shadow Suite :

15 + Counterparts
10 + Ocean 2
6 (!) Smoke and Ash

Pencil Sets : 

1 Little Darlings 2008 Set w/ Red Container
1 Antiquitease Pencil Set

Palettes :

6 Devoted Poppy 
3 Intriguing Scarlet

Color Forms Lips (located at counter) :

Cool Lips
Warm Lips
Neutral Lips
Pink Lips
Coral Lips
Viva 3 

Adoring Carmine w/ Red Lipstick bag :

3 Neutral Lips
4 Red Lips
4 Rose Lips

Brush Sets :

4 Green Color Forms Brush Set
4 Heirlooms Brush Set
2 Enchanting Vermillion Brush Set

MAC Brushes :

185
183
128 S
102
205
189
192

Train Case w/o wheels but amazingly cute

Fafi Shirts  (amazingly cute as well) 

4 Fafi Totes remaining

14 Small Fafi Bags 

Fafi Dolls on front counter (cute as well)

Lipsticks (Oh God.....here we go! XD) :

4N, Nouveau-Frou, Utter Pervette, Dangerously Hot, Buoy-O-Buoy, Curtsy, Jest, Eager, Fast Thrill, Sparks Can Fly, 1N, Chintz On Chintz, Rozz Revival, Exhibitionist, Strange & Exotic, Aloof, Burnin, Electro, Samsonic, Astral, Sci-Fi-Delity, Back to Del Rio, Creme Cerise, Deep Love, Retrofluid, Underplay, Fast Lane, Her Fancy, Mellow Flame, Strange Hybrid, Fleshpot, 5N, Super Sequin, In Vogue, Stylistic, The Scene, Coral PloyP, Flash N Dash, Utterly Frivolous, Inner Hue, Pop Circle, Freckletone, Embraceable, Soft Lust, Flower Play, Overrich, Skew and Twig Twag

Pro LongWear Lustre : 8 varieties (double wanded with a lipstick like deal and then a glitter on the other end....never bought one but am considering 2 now. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Paints :

Canton Candy
Architecture
Deep Shadow
Sublime Nature
Magrittes
Artjam

Quite Natural Paint Pot

Blue Peep Fluid Line

16 Pigments including Helium, Lovely Lily, Spiritualize, Bell Bottom Blue, Jewelmarine Glitter....the list goes on but I didn't want to hold up lines writing these

23 Lipglasses but couldn't get names because of customers. I'm sorry guys.

Nail Polishes like Fluid, Superfluid and 4 others; a really bright orange one was in front as well. Customers were there and I'm sorry guys.

Tendertones : Hush, Hush, Deep Sigh and 3 others. These come in the white boxes and Hush, Hush is amazing after grabbing it last night (!)

Glitter Liners : Spunsilver, Lime something (?), Peacocky, a purple one I couldn't get the name of and one more

Liquidlast Liners : Pinkcraft and Visionaire

I'm sorry I couldn't do the counter stuff and floor all the way through as I was working around the customers to do these at all but everyone there has always said if I needed something, to call and they'd have no problem looking it up. I'm seeing it's becoming a lot busier with them getting more eye shadows in and the selection has gotten a lot wider than the Neo Sci Fi and Claire De Lune when I started going to this location.....like 15 times more a lot. I'm going to try to do an update thread once a week upon an employees' okay with it and besides I end up buying as I'm inventorying. Hope this helps everone out some and you all made me buy 4 more things than I planned. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




My buys : Eye Shadow Suite in Ocean2 and Smoke & Ash (quickest smokey eye in the world and I should have listened to Brittany first go around but Joanna was right 2nd go around. XD)

Matte2 Post Haste Eye Shadow, Rite of Spring, Blue Flame and Floral Fantasy. Burnin Amplified Lipstick (freaking $10 and orgasmic! XD) Hush, Hush Tendertone (the glittery sheen is crazy to this! XD)

Bought starter stuff for my sis and she's learning about paint pots and is already being taught how to depot her eye shadows(bought 3 for her). I'm thinking it's time to worry about a digital camera to make the lists quicker as well because that list was hard with people coming and going.

Have fun guys and OMG, we're getting kick ass stuff. XD


----------



## couturesista (Jul 8, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *boujoischic* 

 
_How do you like the smooth harmony I have seen it there and wanted it but Im a C6 and it doesnt really show on me so I didnt know what I would use it for . How do you usually use it?_

 
Sorry for the late reply
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, but I use it as a highlight under my eyes, I honestly just wanted it for the packaging.


----------



## KeishaG14 (Sep 9, 2009)

Anyone been recently?  I found out about this one which is only maybe 10 minutes from my boyfriend's house.  Little does he know...  He's going to be taking me SOON!!!!!


----------



## User27 (Oct 26, 2009)

****


----------



## macgirl3121 (Oct 30, 2009)

Thanks babe. You just saved me a trip. No dc items there that are on my list. I appreciate you doing this.


----------



## NikkiPucka (Nov 17, 2009)

Has anyone been recently? I'm thinking of going this coming weekend, but I really don't want it to be a wasted trip. Thanks so much!!!


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Nov 17, 2009)

i went last week they did not have brunette or blonde msf left and half the pigments like milk and other colors were sold out already


----------



## macgirl3121 (Nov 17, 2009)

I was there Sunday and could have sworn that I saw Blonde. I wasn't there long enough to get a good inventory since I had someone with me. Probably for the best that I got in and out with only two items. I picked up Perfect Topping MSF and Hush Hush Tendertone.


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Nov 18, 2009)

oh i didnt know they had perfect topping msf there by any chance did the lady say she had alot left?


----------



## aPetiteDiva (Nov 22, 2009)

Anyone know if Black Friday will bring any specials to CCO?

Thanks!!


----------



## macgirl3121 (Nov 23, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *pinkgirl84* 

 
_oh i didnt know they had perfect topping msf there by any chance did the lady say she had alot left?_

 
I saw about 7 on the shelf when I grabbed mine. If you call I'm sure they will tell you how many they have.


----------



## iaisha26 (Jan 20, 2010)

Has anyone been lately? I'm going to Delaware to do some tax free shopping and I'm wondering if I should drive the extra 1/2 hr.


----------



## blondie711 (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm going to the one on the eastern shore on Friday. They always have a better selection than the one at Arundel Mills. I'll post under the Queenstown thread. Let me know what they have, I'll do the same!


----------



## durellsgrl (May 26, 2010)

Has anyone been here recently? Its about 45 mins from my house and I was wondering if they had anything good before I drive all the way down there.


----------



## belle89 (Aug 9, 2010)

Has anyone seen anything here lately?


----------



## LoveMemoriesXoX (Sep 24, 2010)

I was just at the Arundel CCO this morning!
They had some good stuff...I had to limit myself to stay on my budget (for VV next week). 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I bought Utterly Frivolous l/s and Squeeze It l/g from the Fafi collection--I was so shocked to see Fafi items still there!  They also had 3 lipglasses from the Liberty of London Collection.  The eyeshadow selection was great...I saw a few from Style Warriors and Pret a Papier, as well as a bunch of mineralized e/s.  The blush selection was a little small...they did have a blush from Style Warriors and one from Liberty of London though.  There were about 5 MSFs...I got Cheeky Bronze which I was super excited about!  I also saw Comfort and Perfect Topping.  They had a bunch of holiday collection sets as well.  

I'm a fairly new MAC collector so I was pretty happy with the items they had.  Perhaps some of this stuff is old news to any veteran MAC addicts.


----------



## yummy411 (Oct 3, 2010)

i just went today and i saw all of what lovememoriesxox saw minus anything fafi... added to her list, i should mention that there were quite a few starflash shadows.  i was so happy to get a back up of my favorite frankly fresh lipglass from LoL!!


----------



## dovelysong (Oct 12, 2010)

I was there on 10/10 and they had quite a lot of stuff, more than I was expecting. 4 different MSFs (I got Perfect Topping and Refined), a few holiday sets from last year I believe, about 10-15-ish diff lipsticks, about 10-ish diff l/g's (including a couple fafi glosses).

About 7-8 diff pigments, including antique green, bright fuschia, and cocomotion (those are just the names that I remember).

They had about 10 diff shadows, including 2 from liberty of london. Several foundations, including studio stick (nc42 and below), a few moistureblends, and couple mineralize. There were 3 diff quads, 2 brush sets, a few shadesticks, a couple fluidlines, 2 diff paint pots, lots of bags, a few eyeliners and lip liners, 2 diff highlight powders, a few solar bits, some concealers, a few packages of wipes, only 2 diff full size brushes, a couple MSF kits... and a whole box of fafi t-shirts.

That's all I can remember. I didn't have a chance to write down names or anything because I was trying to get in and out as quickly as possible (I was already running late for something when I walked in the door... but couldn't resist)

I would say if anyone is contemplating a trip up there soon, it's probably worth it... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  unless you already have a massive collection. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Hope this helps someone.


----------



## VirgoVirgo (Nov 12, 2010)

OMG thank you so much. I'm going tomorrow! I want some MSF's badly. I've heard so many bad things about the CCO's here in Maryland but your review saved the day! ahhaa! Thanks again


----------



## rockingmom (Nov 23, 2010)

Does anyone know what pigments and paint pots they have?


----------



## LC (Nov 30, 2010)

I'm going tomorrow for the first time, yippeeeee!!


----------



## LC (Dec 11, 2010)

I can't remember everything...but they had 
  	moisturlush moisturizer
  	studio moisture fix
  	naked honey lotion
  	crest the wave
  	boughs grey
  	dazzleray
  	about 15 other shadows
  	maybe 5 mineralized eyeshadows
  	nw40 and nc25 studio sculpt foundation
  	any color under nc42 in studio stick
  	c2 studio fix powder
  	nc200 hyper real foundation
  	dirty plum blush
  	garb blush
  	full fuscia blush
  	a few brush sets
  	delft p.p
  	coral crepe p.p
  	artifact p.p.
  	artjam paint
  	blue peep fluidline
  	silverstroke fluidline
  	sweet sage fluidline
  	easy lounger lipglass from to the beach
  	bronze blush from to the beach
  	splashing lipglass from to the beach
  	there was like 20-30 other lipglasses and superglasses
  	dazzlelash mascara
  	6-7 shadesticks
  	a few cremestick liners, i bought gingerroot, they had naked rose too
  	3-4 nordstroms gift sets that included a mineralize skinfinish, mascara, lipglass, blush etc

  	hope this helps...there was actually a huge selection, this is just what i remember


----------



## rockingmom (Dec 30, 2010)

They do have MV1 perfume along with Asphalt Flower rollerball.


----------



## belle89 (Mar 10, 2011)

BUMP
  	Has anyone gone to this CCO recently? I'll be in the area next week. I want to know if it's worth the trip. TIA.


----------



## yummy411 (Dec 12, 2011)

wow this thread needed to be updated soooo with me having not been here in forever and in the holiday mood, i took a trip. though i'm not the real fanantic anymore and didn't take notes, but here's what my pciture memory tells me:

  	naked honey skin care
  	a good amount of shadows from LE collections purple, blue, aquas
  	tartan tale and jeanious eye shadows
  	a good amount of pigments from the LE collections ...
  	a few of the 3 striped shadows
  	quite a few of studio sculpt foundation (medium dark tones)
  	two light (like nw20) loose powder
  	two studio sculp concealers (nw30 and nw20 perhaps?)
  	nw45 stick concealer
  	two beauty powders (light pale pink, no shimmer)
  	blushes such as:
  	garb blush
  	my highland honey
  	sweet as cocoa and a few others
  	2 creme blushes from to the beach collection
  	sets from a tartan tale and last year's holiday (brush sets included)
  	msf in porcelain pink
  	lipglosses: a few of the kissable lipgloss, a few dare to wear, a few dazzlecremes
  	almost all of the wonder woman lipglasses (they may have the light pink, but i only saw what seemed to be a tester behind the counter)
  	a few shadesticks, blue, green...
  	1 get the look box that included a mineralize blush (plummy color), mascara, lipglass, pretty baby beauty powder?
  	lipsticks: neon orange, impassioned, a few of those shimmery/dazzle/digipop lipsticks --sorry that collection escapes me
  	asphalt perfume
  	loads of lashes
  	lots of the nail polish that came out with that polish collection
  	a lipglass from the designer collection marcel wonder and powder.

  	having not gone is such a long time i think they had decent inventory this time around. so my trip wasn't wasted! lol  HTH!


----------



## mauvesheep (Jan 3, 2012)

Stopped by the store (mainly for pigments), I remember seeing many of the items yummy411 mentioned. 

  	Tartan Tale mini pigment sets (all three)

  	Pigments (in new jars, mostly):
  	Later
  	Dark Soul
  	Family Crest
  	Moonlight Night
  	Push the Edge
  	Golden Lemon
  	Gold Stroke
  	Rose
  	Teal
  	Grape
  	New Fixation
  	Bloodline
  	Fuchsia
  	Copper Sparkle
  	Melon
  	Wonder Woman: Bright Fuchsia & Marine Ultra
  	There were a few more, just can't remember.

  	Refined Golden bronzer compact
  	Some Surf Baby compacts
  	Porcelain Pink MSF
  	Light Natural MSF


----------



## sherm (Apr 24, 2012)

Went here today looking for MSFs but no luck. Here's some of the stuff I saw:

  	Glitter & Ice pigment dazzlespheres (all 3 colors) - lots of these
  	G&I lip dazzlespheres (pink and nude) - lots of these too
  	For Effect paint pot - just 1
  	Frozen Blue, Fresh Ice, Hold That Pose MES - 6-10 each
  	Jade's Fortune, Rare Find, Unsurpassable, Blue Sheen MES - 4-8 each
  	Fall Color eyeshadows
  	Surf Baby eyeshadows, bronzers
  	Lots of pigments and nail polishes


----------



## missmacmakeup (May 17, 2012)

ThAnis for the update


----------



## sherm (Aug 19, 2012)

Visited this location again today - no new stuff, but some of the above has sold out :\ Was hoping to see if any items from Naturally or Shop/Cook had popped up but the most recent MAC stuff they have is from G&I. I did notice they have a bunch of the PLW eyeshadows that came out with Styledriven, which I don't specifically remember seeing last time. I also saw a couple shades of paint pots, notably Half-Wild and Imaginary, plus a couple of Big Bounce shadows. I also spotted Ash Violet and Rich Ground fluidlines (good for anyone interested in RG from Styleseeker now!).


----------



## sherm (Sep 27, 2012)

Went here again today! HUGE difference between my previous visits and today - it seemed like the big bosses were visiting so they had all kinds of new stuff, it was sparkly clean, and there were new staff I'd never seen before who were awesome!

  	I wrote down as much as I could of the new things I saw:
  	Force of Love ls
  	Budding Love ls
  	Sail La Vie ls
  	Eden Rouge ls
  	Embrace Me lipliner
  	Just My Type lipliner
  	KLCs including Scan-delicious
  	Chillin' csg
  	Borealis csg
  	Star Quality csg
  	Richly Revered lg
  	Azalea Blossom ombre blush
  	Pink Tea blush
  	Equilibrium blush
  	Modern Mandarin blush
  	Peony Petal blush
  	Restores Dazzle! cremeblend blush
  	Brit Wit cremeblend blush
  	Play it Proper bp
  	Too Chic bp
  	Cloudy Afternoon MES
  	Twilight Falls MES
  	Daylight MES
  	Howzat es
  	Silver Gull es
  	Outre es
  	Moleskin es
  	Gold Carbon metal-x
  	Rusty metal-x
  	Butterfly Party crushed pigments
  	Strawberry Patch crushed pigments
  	Summer Stash crushed pigments
  	Petrol Blue pearlglide
  	Added Goodness fl
  	Midnight Snack fl
  	Wholesome fl

  	Whew! I only walked out with Embrace Me and Twilight Falls today but will DEFINITELY go back soon.


----------



## CartoonChic (Sep 27, 2012)

That's a nice selection!



sherm said:


> Went here again today! HUGE difference between my previous visits and today - it seemed like the big bosses were visiting so they had all kinds of new stuff, it was sparkly clean, and there were new staff I'd never seen before who were awesome!
> 
> I wrote down as much as I could of the new things I saw:
> Force of Love ls
> ...


----------



## Fiberluver (Sep 27, 2012)

Yeah - wow I can't believe they have Embrace Me l/p. I may run out there with my sister this evening!

  	Thanks for posting!


----------



## sherm (Sep 27, 2012)

CartoonChic said:


> That's a nice selection!


  	Right?! I've kind of crapped on this location before because the selection usually isn't that great, but it's convenient to me so I visit every 4-6 weeks. If this is an indicator of things to come I'll probably go more often! (Oh, the signs of an addict.)

  	Fiberluver, you're welcome! I hope you're able to get an Embrace Me too!


----------



## MakeupForMommy (Aug 13, 2013)

I went to this CCO this past Saturday and they had a few things I loved! Estée lauders gelee on chameleon and shimmering sand. They had the viva glam gaga 2 lipgloss, a good amount of Mac shadows, crew highlighter from the hey sailor collection, peaches blush, amber glow mineralized blush, I'm the one blush from the glamour daze collection, immortal flower blush, and Archie's girls collection lip pencils, eye pencils and lipglass. I wish I knew when they get new stuff so I don't have to go up there and waste has to look at the same stuff.


----------

